

Moves App – Lessons Learnt  - dirtyaura
http://sampokarjalainen.com/post/89865109865/moves-lessons-learnt

======
dirtyaura
It's interesting that when you have a success in your hands, it's very hard to
focus and find time for developing the core product. Moves had an awesome
product design right from the launch, but it didn't evolve much from that.

It might have helped if Sampo (CEO) could have focused on the product design.
Also, it seems that a lot of companies stumble with multi-platform strategy. I
have experienced it myself too. On the otherhand, when you succeed executing
it well, it can be huge (think WhatsApp).

